# M&P beavertail design question



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

That straight extended hand guard on the M&P's looks like it would dig into your side if carried close to the body while CC'ing. It's not a flush design like the Glock or Sigma.
Any problems with side dig anyone?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It is not a problem at all. I carry mine IWB and am quite comfy.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I carry it on a belt slider and I have never had any problems with it. :smt033


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

Gentlemen,

Thanks for the info. Those M&P's are starting to look really good to me!


----------

